# Ebc – blackdash slotted brake discs



## vfm2010 (Apr 26, 2013)

I just installed the EBC Blackdash rotors and Hawk HPS Ceramic pads yesterday. So far the pedal feel is great and the car stops quick. I have 41,000 miles on my ECO and the sock rotors were starting to warp even though the pads still had about another 25,000 miles left on them . I will update later after I get some miles on them. The set cost $395 total. I also used G2 caliper paint to spruce things up a bit for $40.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Be sure to bleed the brake fluid if you haven't already. They aren't bled from the factory and are guaranteed to have some air left inside.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

I was really on the fence about this setup, but decided to go with the 'street' combo instead. I haven't had the chance to install them yet, they just arrived direct from EBC.


----------

